# My first experience with Titebond Ultimate - unexpected stains...



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I picked up a container of Titebond III Ulitmate earlier this week and tried it out tonight.

I like the darker color for use with dark woods and the extended open time, but was very surprised to see how the excess stained my layout table and clamps.

Some of my K clamps have been used for over 12 years without this type of stain on them (typically using white glue, which just chips off without a mark). I wiped the glue off before it was quite dry and found it left a dark stain, which doesn't fully show up in the photos.










Of course it is not life threatening, and not a big deal at all but it was surprising to see. Anybody else seen this effect? Also wondering if it may stain a lighter wood, like cherry for instance?










I won't know how the glue performs until I stress the joints tomorrow, but thought I would offer these photos in case someone else had the same experience.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That is good to know.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I have read other people post about this problem. I am almost through my first bottle of this glue and I have not had any problems with stains on the wood or on my tools. So it beats me.


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

It is the only glue I use and I can't reco it enough. But yeah get used to the black stains on your clamps. I just scrape it off after every use and no big deal.


----------



## treeman (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't like to clean the glue out of all the little serrations on my clamps so I put a piece of painters tape over the clamp bar. When done, I just peel it off and my clamps are clean as new.


----------



## hvroberts (May 31, 2009)

I have the same problem with the TB III. I recently turned a couple rattles on the lathe, where I cut and installed the beans and glued the cap back on, it showes a thin line which can't be removed short of painting. Now I wonder if it is safe for babies.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks all for the input.

Treeman, I have my clamps waxed, so usually all it takes is a wipe with a damp rag and they clean up and look like new again, but will try your idea of tape before using this glue again.

Hvroberts, that would be a bigger concern than staining, I don't see anything on the spec sheet about safety.

I do like how the glue performs, but I will use up this quart bottle and then make a decision on buying more…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I picked up TB-III at the HD because my WC is another 45min down the road and I needed the glue then. I have noticed some staining as well, mostly on the Ash I am gluing up for my workbench. Didn't think too much about it until your post.

Overall, I like TB-III as it works really well. I used it on my 3"x8ft laminates for my bench top and the extended open time came in handy. The dark color is not too noticeable on tight joints but annoying on any mistakes with fitting on the light colored wood I am using. I will go back to using "TB-II Extended" in the future or make a practice of staining my projects darker ;-)


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

I have been using TBlll for about 3 years now and wouldn't use anything else. During one of our LVDT blogs it was posted that it is FDA Food grade safe so using it on food prep surfaces was cool so I would imagine that a baby rattle (after completion) would be fine as well. Here is what I found online about the food contact thing, "Are Titebond Glues safe to use? 
All of our Titebond wood glues are safe to use and produce no harmful fumes. They meet the requirements of ASTM D4236 for safe use with arts and crafts. Titebond III Ultimate wood Glue and Titebond II Premium Wood Glue have both been approved for indirect food contact. For this reason, it is the glue that we recommend for making cutting boards. We do recommend wearing gloves when working with the Titebond Polyurethane Glue because repeated use of the product with bare hands could lead to a sensitivity to those types of products." 
I also place tape on my clamps to keep the "discoloration and gunk" to a min.


----------



## kohalabeeman (Apr 2, 2014)

Aloha Jusfine,
you're not related to a friend of mine , are you ? He's Justin , Justin Case [ his real name ]
I only use titebond for flat glue up's , where on stress is going to cause 'wood creep' [ bent wood , curved forms ,ect.]
As to stains , well the glue doesn't have a chance to bond or stain 'waxed surfaces' . So get out the 'johnsons' wax before the glue .
Mahalo, mark


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

I had the staining on my clamps from the Titebond III and II. After having this happen once cleaned it with a wire brush and I started either using tape or just placing pieces of wax paper underneath the section where the glue might touch the clamps….No problem anymore.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Oxidation


----------



## greyspider (May 25, 2010)

I have some friends whose last name is Carr. They named their son Joe. Joe Race Carr


----------

